

Anna Wintour's Brand Anna - wallflower
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704893604576200722939264658.html

======
Mz
Not at all saying this shouldn't be here, just wondering what made you post it
here. It doesn't seem like typical HN fair. (Not saying I object -- I'm female
and clothes were always important to me, though my health issues have made
that pretty non-obvious in recent years.)

